# VBS with Slots



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

June 13th to the 18th In Denton Texas.. a Slot car track ( Ho of course) will be used to teach fundementals at this Vacation bible school. If you are loca, or just passing by the area please feel to stop by any night or every night..drop me a line for directions..


Dave


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

Souds like fun, a little far for me though. Good luck.


----------



## glbbb (Jan 26, 2003)

*Quad State Ss Vhors Race*

We are having a four state Shootout involving one race each month in a
different state.The states that are involved are WV, KY,OH, AND TENN.
This is a VHORS SS TJET EVENT ! Some of the best racers from each
state will be participating. Points will be kept from each race
entered with the worst one dropped. The first race is in Oak Hill, WV,
JUNE 11, 2005, with the next one in Lexington KY, Columbus Ohio, then
Limestone TENN.. The WV track will be the Talladega track out of the
four tracks. This is a very fast Tomy track with the main straight 26
feet long and most of the curves are banked several degrees.It is a 98
foot four lane track with a power supply and lap counter from
TRAKMATE .It is the home of the Snowball Shootout every year. The
first race of the series will start in 2 weeks , Saturday June 11th.
Doors open at 8 AM WITH TECH AT 11 AM. Qualifying will start shortly
afterwords.If you need directions or info on motel, campgrounds (the
guys from KY has already rented a cabin) or places to eat, let me know
(304-469-9228)or email me. We will have TNT friday evening from 6 pm
to 11 pm, if you want to come early and practice.
GARY BUTNER


----------

